# need your help



## rachel (Feb 24, 2003)

Does anyone know any good kempo schools in ct? my friend and I are thinking of changing schools. Thanks.Is villari any good?


----------



## KanoLives (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey rachel,

I finally signed up here. I sent you a private message. Well talk to you later.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 24, 2003)

GREENWICH KENPO KARATE

*Owner-*
       Jeffrey Kahn

*Address-*
       Hillside Ave.
       Greenwich, CT 06830

*Phone Number-*
       203-834-2626
       203-834-9966 (fax)

*Head Instructors-*
       Jeffrey Kahn-  4th Degree Black

*Website-*
www.KenpoKarate.freeservers.com

*E-mail-*
JeffsKahn@aol.com

----------------------------------------------

WILTON KENPO KARATE

*Owner-*
       Jeffrery Kahn

*Address-*
       Antler Lane
       Wilton, CT 06897

*Phone Numbers-*
       203-834-2626
       203-834-9966 (fax)

*Head Instructors-*
       Jeffrey Kahn-  4th Degree Black

*Website-*
www.KenpoKarate.freeservers.com

*E-mail-*
JeffsKahn@aol.com


Out of curiosity .. why are you thinking of changing?  You seemed
to really enjoy it where you're at.


----------



## Seig (Feb 25, 2003)

Rachel,
I was under the impression you were happy where you were.  Why are you looking to change schools so soon?


----------



## Mace (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Rachel,
 I currently teach in Stafford Springs, Ct. and my instructor teaches in East Windsor. Please feel free to email me if either of these would be of interest to you. We are affiliated with the AKKI. Good luck with your search.
Respectfully,
Sean


----------



## Kirk (Feb 28, 2003)

*Baran's Kenpo Karate  *

*Owner:* Jim Baran

*Address:*
   21 North Plains Industrial Rd.
   Wallingford, CT 06492
   United States

*Phone Number:*
203-949-9660

*Head Instructors:*
Jim Baran

*Organizations Affiliated:*
WKKA 

*Kenpo Style:*
Parker

*Email:*
baranskenpo@aol.com

----------------------------------------

*Gelinas Kajukido/Kung Fu Academy  *

*Owner:*
Grandmaster Robert J. Gelinas

*Address:*
   593 Plank Rd. East
   Waterbury, CT 06705
   United States

*Phone Number:*
203 759-0513

*Head Instructors:*
Grandmaster Robert J. Gelinas

*Organizations Affiliated:*
Gelinas Martial Arts Federation

*Kenpo Style:*
Parker

*Website:*
http://hometown.aol.com/nikotusconi/myhomepage/business.html

*Email:*
Nikotusconi@aol.com



:asian:


----------



## Bill Smith (Feb 28, 2003)

Rachel,
Someone has mentioned it early, there is a AKKI school in your area. The instructor's name is Mr. Kevin Harrington, he is the AKKI Regional Rep for that state too.

You can find his informaition on the AKKI website under the "links" page or the U.S. Reps page.

Good luck in your journey,
Bill Smith


----------



## Bill Smith (Feb 28, 2003)

In case you need the address it's  www.akki.com

Bill Smith


----------



## rachel (Feb 28, 2003)

Thank you all for your help. I'm staying put for now. My friend is looking to get out though. Remember. She's the one I had to push into it.But she's very good at it.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 28, 2003)

I know....I'm not helping at all. I just don't really know much about kenpo, and I am a Filipino Martial Art Freak!!!

:ultracool


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 28, 2003)

Ummmm.......uh........Is that good lookin' pic that you have as your aviator actually you? 

Sorry to be a dork, but I have been drinking.:drinkbeer 

Plus, please don't take this as a come-on.....I do have a girlfriend ya know!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Thank you all for your help. I'm staying put for now. My friend is looking to get out though. Remember. She's the one I had to push into it.But she's very good at it. *



Rachel,

Is she good, but does not have the time? Is it an issue with another student? Or with an Instructor? You need not answer, I just want you to think about this, for if something happened, then someone should no about it so it should not happen again.
If it is a boyfriend and girlfriend breaking up and not wanting to train together, but to continue to train, then that s ok.

Not trying to be nosey, yet trying to let you know it is ok to call Foul Play if need be. :asian: 

Train Well and I hope your friend finds the right path.  :asian: 




PS: Paul you schmuck :shrug:


----------



## rachel (Feb 28, 2003)

Paul, I wish it was me. I don't have a scanner and if I did I wouldn't know how to put my picture up. I'm notm that good with computers. It's Nora Jones. She's a great singer. She swept the grammys in every category she was nominated in. The picture was small enough so I made it my avatar. I'll enlist help from someone and post a pic of myself soon.:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 2, 2003)

Rich: Smuck....yup thats me! 

Rachel: I thought that pick looked familiar! I was wondering if we had a famous singer on this board or not. I wasn't kidding about last night either.....I was drinking scotch and smoking a Cigar in my office, and I was working on some special projects. I was taking a break when I decided do get on MT and harass women.  

LOL I'm obviously kidding (about the harrassing women part, not about the drinking in my office part). About the real Pic...there was a thread a while back where we all were posting pic's of ourselves. I think it's somewhere in the General Talk forum. Against all better judgement I posted one Sh**ty outdated one of myself.

More importantly, Rich posted one of himself........and Rich in one sexy beast!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Rich: Smuck....yup thats me!
> 
> Rachel: I thought that pick looked familiar! I was wondering if we had a famous singer on this board or not. I wasn't kidding about last night either.....I was drinking scotch and smoking a Cigar in my office, and I was working on some special projects. I was taking a break when I decided do get on MT and harass women.
> ...




Paul,

I do not care if you agree with me again or not, you still are a SCHMUCK   


As for being called Sexy by a guy, Feel kind of well uncomfortable.   , Yet if the women listen, then I guess it all worked out in the end.  

Special Projects? Someday when they are declassified you will have to let us in on them.  :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *
> 
> Special Projects? Someday when they are declassified you will have to let us in on them.  :rofl: *



Maybe someday....but in all seriousness I can't disclose til' 2004 w/o risking getting in trouble w/ my company.


----------



## JD_Nelson (Mar 3, 2003)

NT


----------

